# Service Entrance Conductor Sets



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2009)

Found this to be an interesting post elsewhere and I would like to bring it here for discussion as this is certainly a debatable subject.  You are looking at:

The 8 sets of underground service entrance conductors supply service disconnects for manufactured housing units located outside each unit. The CT can is fed by conductors that are under the exclusive control of an electric utility (The service point is the line side CT terminals).

Does 230.40 or any of its exceptions apply?

Is this a violation?


----------



## brudgers (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets

Where is the service point?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> Where is the service point?


Not exactly sure what you are asking but in my opinion, the POCO's responsibility stops where those conductors leave the CT cabinet.  The NEC kicks in right inside that open cabinet.  Does that affect your opinion that you may be giving?


----------



## RJJ (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets

Good Question! I will have to look at 230!

One ?: Are the branch services going to have a meter? or disconnect or just a panel?


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> The 8 sets of underground service entrance conductors supply service disconnects for manufactured housing units located outside each unit.


If the units are connected and considered one building its good. If each unit is a separate structure I think there is a problem, a main should have been installed between the CT cab and tap box.



> 230.40 Number of Service-Entrance Conductor Sets.Each service drop or lateral shall supply only one set of service-entrance conductors.
> 
> Exception No. 1:  A building with more than one occupancy shall be permitted to have one set of service-entrance conductors for each service, as defined in 230.2, run to each occupancy or group of occupancies.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets

For purposes of debate let's clarify a few items:

1) The units will be individual, separate structures.

2) If metered, the meters will be set up as a landlord/tenant since the service meter is off the CT cabinet.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets

so only one meter for the hole group!??


----------



## jar546 (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> so only one meter for the hole group!??


Why not?

If I own the property and have separate structures, why do I need separate bills?  Why meter the CT then?

If I rent the structures and pay the bill, I can bill the tenants per the individual private/non POCO meters such as an RV park.  Each lot has a meter but there is only 1 main that is paid for by the owner fo the RV park.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets

230.71 The service conductors can be a max of six! This shows 8, would need some type of disconnect for each. I don't see anything that would allow 8 unless approved by the utility co.

There is no problem with one meter! Just trying to understand.


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> 230.71 The service conductors can be a max of six!


Your not reading that correctly.



> 230.71 Maximum Number of Disconnects.(A) General. The service disconnecting means for each service permitted by 230.2, or for each set of service-entrance conductors permitted by 230.40, Exception No. 1, 3, 4, or 5, shall consist of not more than six switches or sets of circuit breakers, or a combination of not more than six switches and sets of circuit breakers, mounted in a single enclosure, in a group of separate enclosures, or in or on a switchboard. There shall be not more than six sets of disconnects per service grouped in any one location.


Thats not limiting the number of 'sets' of SE conductors, but the number of handle throws required to disconnect each service.


----------



## brudgers (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> Not exactly sure what you are asking but in my opinion, the POCO's responsibility stops where those conductors leave the CT cabinet.  The NEC kicks in right inside that open cabinet.  Does that affect your opinion that you may be giving?


Yes.  See picture.If "B" is the service point, then "C" are service conductors which lead to the disconnecting means.If A are service conductors, then there needs to be a disconnecting means within the cabinet.
	

		
			
		

		
	







/monthly_2010_05/23040.jpg.d7a33ecf30c37ec6ab8dd3d0c0cd87ab.jpg


----------



## RJJ (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets

Thought that same thing after the post. Watching football and reading. Still believe disconnect devise is needed.


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Thought that same thing after the post. Watching football and reading. Still believe disconnect devise is needed.


Half time, got to walk the dog. I have a bit more clarification to follow.


----------



## Mule (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets



			
				chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Half time, got to walk the dog. I have a bit more clarification to follow.


I bet that dogs paws are worn down to the nub by now!


----------



## RJJ (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets

Maybe he got on the MTA!


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Service Entrance Conductor Sets

We got lost.     Did I miss anything?


----------

